# Skimmer



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Need opinion on this skimmer....https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...19865&r=566

More specifically the larger one (PSK-100H), will this be enough for a 90gal mixed reef?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would save your money up and get something better... I doubt that thing would be able to keep up, and the reviews on it are quite poor from what i found. Hard to adjust, Problems with surging and other things. Skimmers are one thing i will never skimp on again, after having a crappy one for a year, and then upgrading after saving my cash....

Are you FORCED to use a HOB skimmer? Even though your tank is 90 gals, i would aim for a skimmer rated at 125+ gals... something like THIS

Or even the RL150 which is only 63$ more... Either of those skimmers would run circles around the one you listed. But they are in sump, not HOB...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Look into a bubble magus. They are a knockoff but from the reviews on RC they perform just as well as expensive skimmers. There is a whole thread on them on RC, just do a search. Ill most likely be puchasing one when i set my 90g up.


----------

